# Light for 10 gallon



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

preferrably something with mounting legs...the tank will be on my desk @ work so I can't hang/suspend the lights


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I suggest something like this, with a 36 watt AH Supply Bright light kit:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/90402-another-light-fixture.html


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

I just set up a 10 gallon shrimp tank this evening. This is what I have for lighting - at least temporary. 

Its a compact florescent desk lamp from Menards (Building Supply Store) - 27 Watts. Cost about $20. 

Other than safety issues, is there any reason why this wouldn't work for lighting this tank?


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

*Not sure*

I am also setting up a 10 planted tank (actually 3 of them) and was wondering about lighting my self. Normal light fixtures for 10 gallons on come in single tube and the brightest 18" tube I can is only 15 watts.

I dont think I want to go with the "desk lamp" above, (although that does look cool)

Suggestions? Ideas?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This works very well, even though it doesn't look the greatest: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...10-gallon-riparium-experiment.html#post932414 You could adapt the idea with a neater light fixture.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tinytim_inches said:


> I'm starting a shrimp tank with e. tenellus, anubias, hygro kompact, and fissidens...I don't know what light to use and where to get the light  ....any suggestions or referrals will be greatly appreciated???


All those plants should grow just fine under the regular 15 watt T8 strip, too. CO2 wouldn't be necessary, though of course you could use it if you'd like.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/PC-AL2028/Coralife+20"+AquaLight+Fixture+-+1+x+28W.html


http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-20in-1x36W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51102.htm


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> All those plants should grow just fine under the regular 15 watt T8 strip, too. CO2 wouldn't be necessary, though of course you could use it if you'd like.


Hey lauralee! Do you have any recommendations on where to get the 15 watt T8 strip??? I was planning on doing a DIY CO2 to help plant growth. and are you sure 15 watts is enough? - 1.6 wpg seems low to me


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/PC-AL2028/Coralife+20"+AquaLight+Fixture+-+1+x+28W.html
> 
> 
> http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-20in-1x36W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51102.htm


Hey Vadim!
The Odyssea does look tempting...have you used those lights before??? the ridiculous low price seems a little suspicious to me


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i think the odyssea has had some bad reviews
here's a decent priced coralife http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Coralife-20...emZ380071688273QQcategoryZ46314QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got the coralife on my 10g...Never could get enough light for what i wanted to grow...

Recently added a Sunpaq 40W 17in dual-daylight to it...so far so good, plus i'm getting an extra 3 or so inches of coverage in the tank...

you could also put in a 36W ADA 8000K with the coralife hood


----------



## IZZIE (Sep 3, 2009)

THE EASIEST WAY ~ to light a 10 gallon tank and grow ANY plant is to use the plastic top with the screw in bulbs. ALL YOU DO is add in 2 sprial compacts that you can buy at walmart and make sure they say DAYLIGHT 6500K ~~ You can use the 2 10watts, and have low lighting , *( sounds like all you need for YOUR plants listed. ) OR you can do high light by buying the 26 watts , I would still only use a 26 on one side, and a 15 on the other, BUt you can now add diy CO2 and Grow ANY plant !!!!! I have done this on 5 of my 10 gallons and I can grow ANY plant !!! I do still have problems with euros' , but I belive that has everything to do with water softness, and most of my water is hard, too hard to grow truly soft water plants, but the lighting is NOT to blame, IF I used RO water, then the possiablitys are truly endless !!! ~~~~~~~~ cheapest and BEST way to light a 10 gallon and GROW any plant you like  ~~ GL & HTH


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tinytim_inches said:


> Hey lauralee! Do you have any recommendations on where to get the 15 watt T8 strip??? I was planning on doing a DIY CO2 to help plant growth. and are you sure 15 watts is enough? - 1.6 wpg seems low to me


You can get the fixtures and bulbs at just about any LFS, online store, box store, etc.

Here's a few shots of my own 10gal w/ plants grown under that light over the years:

Crypts, moss, and Sunset Hygro. 









E. tenellus 'narrow' carpet, Pellia, Java ferns, Riccia, Flame moss


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

yea, if you don't mind using the stock hood, walmart sells 10w screw in light bulbs that will fit
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10448675


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you guys know if this will work???

http://www.lightsofamerica.com/Products/1147TR.aspx

Home Depot is selling them for $20 right now...2.7 wpg enough?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Those lights have been used by many people as nano tank lights, and they do work for that. But, I had little success using it for a 10 gallon tank. I removed the guts from one and made a fixture with a good reflector for it, and it was still too little light except in the center of the tank. The bulb is only about 4-5 inches long, nowhere near enough to light a 20 inch long tank. But, two of them probably would work adequately.


I recall that someone tried this, using the guts from two of those fixtures in a DIY fixture for a 10 gallon tank. Search and ye shall find!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Hoppy! I will only have plants on one side of the tank as to resemble a "river" theme...I will try using 1 of these lights and if need be then maybe a second


----------

